# Forrest Microbrewery



## wakkatoo (22/5/09)

No affiliation etc, just heard on the local ABC this evening abount a new Microbrewery to be opened in Forrest, Victoria.

Couldn't find a link but heard the place is small (pop.200) and popular with mountain-bikers.

Anyone else hear about this / know any more - will be nice to have another one 'close' by!


----------



## mr_tyreman (24/5/09)

i caught wind of this one also...


----------



## jimi (30/5/09)

From what I've picked up locally, the brewery now has the green light and will be part of a small cafe / brewery. the owner brewer is a graduate of the Ballarat course, whose name I've forgotten  
The council initially classified it as an industry and knocked backed its first proposal (the old saw mill 100m down the road was OK though <_< ). It got the go ahead eventually and I assume it's on it's way.
Anywho I won't pretend to any more than that. Forrest is a pretty little spot and I hope the brewery attracts alot of tourists doing the great ocean road drive (it would be about a half hour or less detour from Apollo Bay & Lorne).
Fingers crossed they do a great drop and don't mind the interested semi-locals hasseling them


----------



## Gerard_M (30/5/09)

There is a new brewery setting up at Hall's Gap, which I think is in The Grampians.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## jimmybee (30/5/09)

i've been the the 'halls gap brewery'.... its part of the family type bisto/resturant. there was a big sign out the front which said under new mangement. i guess the must have a small brewery out the back... but who knows no one there could give me any info about the beer or anything. they had no idea

i must say over all i thought it was very average, food was bored and the beer was so bland it was insulting. i definatley wouldn't head back, the sevice was hopeless aswel. on the night we went there we ordered some more beers at the bar and all but one of the staff confident in pouring beer, they were to scared to pull a beer! they were clearly very new the the hospitalty game.

avoid at all costs

jimmy


----------



## jimi (30/5/09)

jimmybee said:


> i've been the the 'halls gap brewery'.... its part of the family type bisto/resturant. there was a big sign out the front which said under new mangement. i guess the must have a small brewery out the back... but who knows no one there could give me any info about the beer or anything. they had no idea
> 
> i must say over all i thought it was very average, food was bored and the beer was so bland it was insulting. i definatley wouldn't head back, the sevice was hopeless aswel. on the night we went there we ordered some more beers at the bar and all but one of the staff confident in pouring beer, they were to scared to pull a beer! they were clearly very new the the hospitalty game.
> 
> ...



Halls Gap is the annual wedding aniversary location (well its been annual so far  ) Hopefully by the end of the year it's running better and I might drop by. Halls has always had a bit of a transient population so I imagine that could contribute a fair bit to the service you copped jimmy.


----------



## Gerard_M (30/5/09)

jimmybee said:


> i've been the the 'halls gap brewery'.... its part of the family type bisto/resturant. there was a big sign out the front which said under new mangement. i guess the must have a small brewery out the back... but who knows no one there could give me any info about the beer or anything. they had no idea
> 
> i must say over all i thought it was very average, food was bored and the beer was so bland it was insulting. i definatley wouldn't head back, the sevice was hopeless aswel. on the night we went there we ordered some more beers at the bar and all but one of the staff confident in pouring beer, they were to scared to pull a beer! they were clearly very new the the hospitalty game.
> 
> ...



So apart from that, how was it? :unsure: 

I had a guy call me who was putting in something brand new.As far as I know it is yet to open.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## HoppingMad (16/11/09)

Reviving an old thread from the crypt.

This article about the Forrest Brewery just popped up on the HoppingMad Radar:
Brewer Testing Hops in Otways

Looks like the brewer is looking to use 'mystery hops' h34r: in his beers! Stuff found wild growing in the region that no one has a clue what they are! 

Renovation of a site for this brewery also appears to have started according to the article.

Hopper.


----------



## jimi (16/12/09)

According to the local paper the brewery has been given a $100,000 tourism grant to help establish itself!! That ought to inspire other micro's to get their applications in  

Also the cafe reno's have just about been completed and the brewery will begin work soon. A 'loose' commenecement date seems to have been set for 'spring' 2010 (the brewery). So apparently things are progressing


----------



## SAbier (16/12/09)

jimi said:


> According to the local paper the brewery has been given a $100,000 tourism grant to help establish itself!! That ought to inspire other micro's to get their applications in
> 
> Also the cafe reno's have just about been completed and the brewery will begin work soon. A 'loose' commenecement date seems to have been set for 'spring' 2010 (the brewery). So apparently things are progressing



Have you checked out the brewery at Camperdown yet?
drove past a couple of weeks back, the brewer was settimg up a shop in the main street, but he hadnt opened yet.
still managed to grab a few six packs off him. Their IPA is exellent btw.


----------



## jimi (17/12/09)

SAbier said:


> Have you checked out the brewery at Camperdown yet?
> drove past a couple of weeks back, the brewer was settimg up a shop in the main street, but he hadnt opened yet.
> still managed to grab a few six packs off him. Their IPA is exellent btw.



Hey SAbier,
I heard from locals when I moved here that the Camperdown brewery (Red duck) was set up in the old Purrumbette Estate about 3-4 kms Colac side of Camperdown and that tours through etc were only available if you book a crew of people in. If they set up in town, I imagine it won't involve the brewery being moved (although they did sell some gear awhile back??). Anywho, while they are relatively local, I haven't been able to see much of their action, hopefully the Camperdown shop will make them more transperant. 
While on the topic of advertising all the local breweries ... one of the brilliant things about Otway Estate is that they are extremely transperant and available. Luke there always seems to find time to chat and put up with me stealing his yeast etc.
Here's hoping that the Bradshaws brewery in Forrest will be just as open and inviting and live up to the hints of 'experimentality' (is that a word?) that the wild hop article suggests (apparently it's likely to be a golding descendant from when Forrest & Birregurra used to grow them commercially yonks ago).


----------



## dogs01 (18/12/09)

Do we have a name for this brewery that is starting up in Forrest?


----------



## SAbier (18/12/09)

jimi said:


> Hey SAbier,
> I heard from locals when I moved here that the Camperdown brewery (Red duck) was set up in the old Purrumbette Estate about 3-4 kms Colac side of Camperdown and that tours through etc were only available if you book a crew of people in. If they set up in town, I imagine it won't involve the brewery being moved (although they did sell some gear awhile back??). Anywho, while they are relatively local, I haven't been able to see much of their action, hopefully the Camperdown shop will make them more transperant.
> While on the topic of advertising all the local breweries ... one of the brilliant things about Otway Estate is that they are extremely transperant and available. Luke there always seems to find time to chat and put up with me stealing his yeast etc.
> Here's hoping that the Bradshaws brewery in Forrest will be just as open and inviting and live up to the hints of 'experimentality' (is that a word?) that the wild hop article suggests (apparently it's likely to be a golding descendant from when Forrest & Birregurra used to grow them commercially yonks ago).


speaking of Birregurra, did you make it to that birriefest thing a couple of months back?, I heard they had a few of their local brewers there selling the beers from stalls there.


----------

